
Why Is Occlusion in Augmented Reality So Hard? - imartin2k
https://hackernoon.com/why-is-occlusion-in-augmented-reality-so-hard-7bc8041607f9
======
yehosef
important quote: >Interestingly, an alternative approach has emerged in 3D
sensing research, that turns this hardware problem into a software problem by
leveraging deep learning to improve the speed and quality of 3D
reconstruction.

